# Fischerprüfung nicht gleich Fischerprüfung?



## B.O.S. (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe eine Fischerprüfung im Jahr 1998 bei der unteren Fischereibehörde in Groß Gerau abgelegt, hatte heute aber eine längere Diskussion mit jemanden um genau dieses Thema gehabt.

Und zwar....die Fischerprüfung welche ich habe, würde nur für Vereinsgewässer "Seen" gelten.

Für Fließgewässer wie z.b den Rhein würde ich eine Sportfischerprüfung benötigen.

Stimmt das, oder stimmt es nicht?
Jedenfalls hatte jeder den ich kenne vor etlichen Jahren noch den Rheinschein bei umliegende Angelgeschäfte erhalten.


----------



## B.O.S. (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung nicht gleich Fischerprüfung?*

Der Fischereischein berechtigt zum Angeln in einem Vereinsgewässer oder einem Gewässer was dem Land bzw. dem Bund gehört.

Den Fischereischein erhält man mit dem Bestehen der Fischerprüfung bei der unteren Fischereibehörde...

Bei mir war es die untere Fischereibehörde in Groß Gerau gewesen.

Mit dem Fischereischein kann man sich beim zuständigen Ordnungsamt einen Angelschein ausstellen lassen.

Ein Teil des Beitrags behält die Stadt u. der andere Teil erhält die untere Fischereibehörde.

Der Teil der an die untere Fischereibehörde gezahlt wird, wird zum Erhalt der heimischen Fischbestände benötigt.

Mit  dem Fischereischein kann man "wenn man will" in einen Verein eintreten  oder sich einen Erlaubnisschein für z.b den Rhein bei einem Geschäft der  diese verkäuft kaufen.

Jedenfalls war es bei mir so gewesen.

Privatgewässer benötigen hier keinen Fischereischein "wie z.b Forelenseeen".

Ich wollte mich hier noch einmal erkundigen, da ich nicht weiss ob sich hierbei was in den letzen Jahren geändert haben soll.


----------



## Donaugrundel (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung nicht gleich Fischerprüfung?*

Hallo,#h

Das Fischereirecht ist von Bundesland zu Bundesland anders geregelt.
In Bayern musst du nach bestandener Fischereiprüfung bei deiner zuständigen Gemeinde einen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit(Lichtbildausweiss) beantragen und die Fischereiabgabe, entweder auf Lebenszeit oder für 5 Jahre entrichten.
Mit diesem kannst du dann Erlaunissscheine für das Gewässer deiner Wahl erwerben und darfst dann Fischen.
Ich denke das wird in anderen Bundesländern ähnlich geregelt sein.:a

Geregelt ist das, im Fischereirecht für dein Bundesland, einfach mal googeln, zB. Fischereirecht Hessen.

Gruße aus Passau
Karsten


----------



## Donaugrundel (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung nicht gleich Fischerprüfung?*



B.O.S. schrieb:


> Privatgewässer benötigen hier keinen Fischereischein "wie z.b Forelenseeen".
> 
> Ich wollte mich hier noch einmal erkundigen, da ich nicht weiss ob sich hierbei was in den letzen Jahren geändert haben soll.



Hallo,#h
 In Bayern darf man ohne Fischereischein auch am Forellensee nicht fischen

Grüße
Karsten


----------



## B.O.S. (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung nicht gleich Fischerprüfung?*

In Hessen kann man sich auch einen Fischereischein auf Lebenzeit ausstellen lassen...der Beitrag richtet sich hier nach dem Lebensalter.

Umso älter man wird, desto geringer ist dieser Beitrag.



> Hallo,#h
> In Bayern darf man ohne Fischereischein auch am Forellensee nicht fischen



Weil es gewerblich ist und im Handelsregister steht?


----------



## Fr33 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung nicht gleich Fischerprüfung?*

In Hessen brauchst du auch offizielle einen Fischereinschein um eine Berechtigung für den Forellensee zu bekommen! Wird nur gerne nicht vom Unternehmer eines solchen Sees angefragt


----------



## Kaulbarschbube (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung nicht gleich Fischerprüfung?*



B.O.S. schrieb:


> In Hessen kann man sich auch einen Fischereischein auf Lebenzeit ausstellen lassen...der Beitrag richtet sich hier nach dem Lebensalter.
> 
> Umso älter man wird, desto geringer ist dieser Beitrag.
> 
> ...



Nein, in Hessen gibt es Jahres-, Fünfjahres- und Zehnjahresfischereischein.
 z.B. https://www.frankfurt.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=2944&_ffmpar[_id_inhalt]=58090


----------



## snofla (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung nicht gleich Fischerprüfung?*

Fischerprüfung bestanden= Prüfungszeugniss
mit dem Prüfungszeugniss zur Stadt=Fischereischein austellen lassen
mit dem Fischereischein dann die benötigten Erlaubnisscheine besorgen= Fertig

jetzt darfst du angeln


----------



## fenmaus (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung nicht gleich Fischerprüfung?*

In Bayern darf man ohne Fischereischein auch am Forellensee nicht fischen
_*Nein,du brauchst in Bayern einen staatlichen Fischereischein,auch an einen Privatwasser oder in deinen eigenen Gartenteich,wenn du mit einer Angelrute fischen willst,sonst machst du dich strafbar.*_


----------



## Schuppi 56 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung nicht gleich Fischerprüfung?*



fenmaus schrieb:


> In Bayern darf man ohne Fischereischein auch am Forellensee nicht fischen
> _*Nein,du brauchst in Bayern einen staatlichen Fischereischein,auch an einen Privatwasser oder in deinen eigenen Gartenteich,wenn du mit einer Angelrute fischen willst,sonst machst du dich strafbar.*_


 
Vollkomment richtig und bei Umzug aus einen anderen Bundesland  nach Bayern verliet er auch seine Gültigkeit  Also  Fischen ist Ländersache und nicht Bundessache  und 
wie es Aussieht wird sich da auch nichts ändern im Gesetz 
Warum auch denn  Der Bayerische Fischerreischein gilt überrall   Denn it Hessen oder BW Schein  scauen mache Fischwasser besitzer schon  krum wenn man den vorlegt 
lg


----------



## Donaugrundel (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung nicht gleich Fischerprüfung?*



fenmaus schrieb:


> In Bayern darf man ohne Fischereischein auch am Forellensee nicht fischen
> _*Nein,du brauchst in Bayern einen staatlichen Fischereischein,auch an einen Privatwasser oder in deinen eigenen Gartenteich,wenn du mit einer Angelrute fischen willst,sonst machst du dich strafbar.*_


;+


In Bayern darf man ohne Fischereischein auch am Forellensee *nicht* fischen


----------



## antonio (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung nicht gleich Fischerprüfung?*



B.O.S. schrieb:


> Der Fischereischein berechtigt zum Angeln in einem Vereinsgewässer oder einem Gewässer was dem Land bzw. dem Bund gehört.
> 
> nein der fischereischein berechtigt zum kauf von erlaubnisscheinen für gewässer, die unter das jeweilige fischereigesetz fallen oder zum angeln in freien gewässern.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Schuppi 56 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung nicht gleich Fischerprüfung?*



Donaugrundel schrieb:


> ;+
> 
> 
> In Bayern darf man ohne Fischereischein auch am Forellensee *nicht* fischen


 Halloo Donaugrundel du warum  habne mir das  strengste Gestz seit 1908  weil bayern weiss   wie man Waidgerecht fischt .
Und unsere Nachbarn in Ö lernen auch langsam dazu  auch wennns einigen Mist mit auf nehmen  wie die Brittelmasse 
hoffe nur Passau bleibt bei der 24std karte am Kachlett stau  denn da sist ne feine Sache  aber du hast schon recht mit den ganzen Text wegen Fischen  an Privaten gewässer  auch gartenteich   mit Ruten  muss schein sein  udn  mir ist auch schon pasiert da s Schein beim einkaufen verlangt wurde  Ist auch richtig  denn Jäger kann ah nicht Flinte und Munition kaufen ohen schein  so würde . Die Fischwilderrei ein gedämmt 
PS: Freu mich schon auf 2014   an der donau und Regen 
lg


----------



## antonio (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung nicht gleich Fischerprüfung?*



Schuppi 56 schrieb:


> Halloo Donaugrundel du warum  habne mir das  strengste Gestz seit 1908  weil bayern weiss   wie man Waidgerecht fischt .
> 
> das tut weh.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Schuppi 56 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung nicht gleich Fischerprüfung?*



antonio schrieb:


> antonio


antonio  hoffe nur du  hast wa sgelernt denn wenn amn so wie sachsen anhalt eben falls die Brittelmasse will wirds auch in andern b-ländern kommen  dummheit macht eben schule  
also hoffe du tusr dir selber leid  denn  wenn du nicht  unterwegs bist dann kannst nur vom höhren sagen leben  drum  kann ich sagen  in froh da smom pause sit bis 2.1 dann gehts wieder los in die neue saison 
lg


----------



## antonio (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung nicht gleich Fischerprüfung?*

sorry schuppi aber drück dich mal etwas verständlicher aus, deinen letzten post versteht keiner.

antonio


----------



## Fr33 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung nicht gleich Fischerprüfung?*

Satzzeichen und Groß/ Kleinschreibung würden echt helfen! Danke.


----------



## Schuppi 56 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Fischerprüfung nicht gleich Fischerprüfung?*

Also mal zum lesen und verstehen den link vom Byfshg
http://www.lfvbayern.de/gesetzl-bestimmungen/


----------



## Straebl (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischerprüfung nicht gleich Fischerprüfung?*

Wenn man schon mal beim Thema sind.... Also ich hab meine Prüfung in Bayern gemacht und hab den normalen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit. Jetzt hat ein Bekannter zu mir gemeint wenn ich mit ihm an der Donau angeln will dann brüuchte ich einen "Sportfischereischein".... Kann mir dazu evtl. jemand Infos geben da ich in keinem Verein bin und mein Bekannter meinte er hätte ihn von seinem Verein bekommen, der gibt sie aber nur an Mitglieder raus?


----------



## donak (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischerprüfung nicht gleich Fischerprüfung?*



Straebl schrieb:


> Wenn man schon mal beim Thema sind.... Also ich hab meine Prüfung in Bayern gemacht und hab den normalen Fischereischein auf Lebenszeit. Jetzt hat ein Bekannter zu mir gemeint wenn ich mit ihm an der Donau angeln will dann brüuchte ich einen "Sportfischereischein".... Kann mir dazu evtl. jemand Infos geben da ich in keinem Verein bin und mein Bekannter meinte er hätte ihn von seinem Verein bekommen, der gibt sie aber nur an Mitglieder raus?



Der meint den "Sportfischerpass", den bekommt man von man im Verein ist, sprich einem Landesverband zugehörig ist.

In manchen Gegenden bekommt man nur Gastkarten, wenn man diesen "Sportfischerpass" hat.


----------



## GeorgeB (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischerprüfung nicht gleich Fischerprüfung?*

Geiler Fred, immer ganz dicht am Thema. #6

Der Threadersteller hat in Groß-Gerau in Hessen nach § 26 des hessischen Fischereigesetzes eine Fischereiprüfung bestanden. Es gibt nur diese eine Prüfung, wenn man einschlägige Berufsausbildungen mal außen vor lässt. 

Mit dieser Prüfung hat er, wenn keine Versagungsgründe nach § 27 vorliegen, das Recht einen Fischereischein zu bekommen, den er ja auch erhalten hat. 

Mit diesem Schein darf er, solange er seinen Hauptwohnsitz in Hessen hat, deutschlandweit jedes Gewässer beangeln, für das kein gesonderter Erlaubnisschein, bzw. die Zahlung von jährlichen Abgaben benötigt werden. Für alle anderen Gewässer kann er mit seinem Fischereischein Erlaubnisscheine bekommen, sofern welche zu erhalten sind.

Alle Irrungen und Wirrungen kommen daher, dass umgangssprachlich für ein und dieselbe Sache unterschiedliche Begriffe benutzt werden, wie in diesem Fall "Sportfischerprüfung" statt "Fischereiprüfung".


----------



## Fr33 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischerprüfung nicht gleich Fischerprüfung?*

Es gibt den blauen Lappen (Fischereischein) und den grünen Lappen (Sportfischerschein). Der grüne Lappen besagt nur, dass man in einem Verein ist, welcher dem Verband angehört. Dafür gibts dann so Marken, die man in dne grünen Schein einkleben darf - sodass man sieht, dass die Verbandsabgabe gezahlt wurde.


In einigen Bundesländern zählt das dann als "organisierter Angler" (Blauer Schein + grüner Schein) und kann u.U bedeuten, dass man Gewässerkarten etwas vergünstigt bekommt. Ist aber kein MUSS!


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischerprüfung nicht gleich Fischerprüfung?*



> Es gibt den blauen Lappen (Fischereischein) und den grünen Lappen (Sportfischerschein)diese Verbandskarte mit Stempeln, ist in BW orange.


Zur Begriffsverwirrung kommt noch das Prüfungszeugniss hinzu, welches auch noch in jedem Bundesland anders aussieht.
Bei mir ist es aus NRW 1972 und ist grün, außerdem steht noch Sportfischerprüfung drauf!

Jürgen


----------



## Fr33 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischerprüfung nicht gleich Fischerprüfung?*

Korrekt.


In Hessen sieht das so aus:




1) Prüfung bestanden ----> Prüfungszeugnis (in hessen ein weisser Wisch)


2) Mit dem weissen Wisch zum zuständigen Amt und man lässt sich den blauen Schein ausstellen.


3) Mit dem blauen Schein kann man sich als aktiver Angler in einen Verein aufnehmen lassen. Dieser händigt dann einem den grünen Schein aus, indem die Verbandsmarken eingeklebt werden.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischerprüfung nicht gleich Fischerprüfung?*



> Mit dem blauen Schein kann man sich als aktiver Angler in einen Verein aufnehmen lassen.



Oder halt Tageskarten,Jahreskarten für Gewässer kaufen, wie hier im Fall für den Rhein!

Jürgen


----------



## Fr33 (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Fischerprüfung nicht gleich Fischerprüfung?*

Korrekt Jürgen!


----------

